# Budgie's Health Issues



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

Hello,

Does anyone know why my Budgie would be doing some really wet sneezes?

Most of the time it happens at night only... It is not every night though.

I just thought of doing this now because Bubbles did a really wet sneeze???

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

*Droppings*

Hello,

I just had a look at the information on Signs of Illness for Budgies and it said a few things about the droppings...

It said that the droppings should not stick to the cage floor (the bar that stops them from picking at there own droppings). But most of my budgies droppings do?

It also said that they shouldn't be wet or runny. Sometimes when I talk to my budgie in my room, she does maybe one or two runny ones? Could this be because she has a drink before? (most of the time)...

Thanks!:budgie:


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

*Nail clipping*

I was just wondering, how long should the nails be before I trim them??

Thanks :budgie:


----------



## AlterEgon (Mar 18, 2015)

If you've never done it before, I suggest having someone who has show you right there on your bird, that's easier than trying to describe. Also, I don't know how transparent your bird's nails are - if you can see where the blood vessels end (and the nail becomes transparent), check how long the transparent part it. If they're dark and you can't see the blood vessels to begin with, please do have someone show you under all circumstances so you know where you can clip.
Also consider having it done by a vet just because you're going to give your bird quite a scare - you'll have to hold him/her in a way he/she is not used to, for one thing, and then you're going to do something weird to his/her feet. It may be better for your relationship with the bird if the person doing that is "not-you".


----------



## clawnz (Nov 1, 2013)

Good question.
If they are wearing normally this should not be an issue.
Natural branches work well. I am not a fan of sand, cement, grit perches. Same as no grit paper on the cage floor.
I think you may find some trim to stop their birds nails from scratching them.
There should be a few pictures around on the net showing over grown nails.
Diet can play a part in keratin growth. 
Birds with deformed feet do need their nails clipped all the time as they do not touch anything to wear them down.
I.E Like B.B. in this picture.

















B.B. Got her nails clipped every 6 weeks or around that for over a year to get them down to a point where they do not trouble her. When I seized her they were starting to grow back into her flesh.

If you are only thinking to stop scratching then you can use a file to blunt them.
If clipping due over grown then it is best to get the right clippers. Or take the bird in and let a vet do them.
Remember to have quick stop or other clotting agent on hand in case you clip into the quick.


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks very much both of you!

I will be taking her to a vet within the month just for a quick check-up so I could have it done there.

Thanks again!:budgie:


----------



## clawnz (Nov 1, 2013)

If in any doubts then what you are doing is a good decision.
You can always ask them to show you how.
I like what the OP had to say. very sound advice.
Training can be done. I have seen Barbara Heidenreich teaching birds to offer their feet for nail clipping.
The main thing if you do attempt to trim a birds nails is remain calm at all times, As they will pick up on your vibs. And with the littlies it is hard to hold their little feet still when trimming, if they are struggling. Which makes it better if there are two of you. One to hold the bird and the other to concentrate on the clipping.
Another thing I consider. If the bird gets over stressed, let it go. And try again another day. Just not worth stressing them too much.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've combined your two threads into one as they both concern your budgie's health and were posted within minutes of one another.

For the future, please simply edit your initial post rather than beginning a whole new thread on a related topic. 

You didn't provide enough information for anyone to draw a conclusion with regard to your budgie's health. 
Are there other symptoms?
Is she sitting all fluffed up most of the time? 
Is the budgie active or lethargic? 
Is she playing, eating, and drinking normally?

Just like people, budgies are affected by what they eat and what is in the environment around them. 
Multiple things could be causing occasional wet droppings and/or wet sneezes. 
Unless either are occurring regularly throughout the day, it is quite likely Bubbles is just fine. *


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

As far as your budgies droppings, if you can post a picture of some recent ones that would help a great deal. Diet, stress, if they are moulting or a hen about to lay an egg can all effect the droppings.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

I think the health section says droppings should not stick to the vent (the part of the bird droppings and eggs come out of), not that they shouldn't stick to the floor. I think we all wish they wouldn't stick to the floor/grate/wall/everything.  Also, really fresh droppings are going to be a little wet — the feces are soft and come out with a little bit of urine and urates. Like Cathy says, pictures would help, but it might be just normal droppings.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*This link will take you to an article about normal droppings:
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-info-[articles]/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html

This is the sticky Karen was referring to regarding "pasting of the vent"
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/59240-pasting-vent.html

Hopefully these will help. *


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

There are no other symptoms. She is perfectly normal with her activity and talking. Here is a picture of her droppings:

Is there any problem with these? 

(sorry it is a attachment, my photobucket isnt working...)

I have also just looked at the "pasting of the vent" link and it seems that some (rarely) are sticking to her feathers...


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

Hello! It appears that most of her droppings are small in size. Are they always that small? Also, the reaction with the kitchen paper and urine causing a green ring around the droppings can indicate that your budgie isn't getting enough to eat. This can also be a reason for the small droppings. Is she losing weight, vomiting, puffy, etc.?

I personally would take her for an avian vet check if she is producing wet sneezes frequently (not only after drinking water). At the same time, he can give a personal evaluation of the droppings and check them for bacteria or yeast.

Best of luck!


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

She rarely produces the wet sneezes... If she does it is usually at night.

With the droppings, she has been a little quiet the past day and is not as playful as usual... most of the day she just sits here cleaning herself or sleeping:

Also, how much do you think a check up would be? (Australian dollar)


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

*Cost of check up?*

Hello, does anyone know how much a Budgie check up at an avian vet would be? (Australian Dollar)

Thanks


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

*Not eating*

Hello,

I noticed that my Budgie is not eating as much as she should??

I viewed the little seed tray and noticed that there was no husks or opened seeds at lunch or when she goes to bed?


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

It varies from vet to vet and state to state. There is really no set fee when it comes to birds.


----------



## Fletcher (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi Smiggle,

How old is your budgie? If he is very young try putting seed in a tray on the floor as long as it isn't under a perch. How long have you had your budgie for? Did you just buy him? He could be stressed by a recent environment change or something else. Also, you should check your budgie over for any signs of disease. Try giving him some millet. See if he eats that.

Hope your little one goes well.

Fletcher.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to call the Avian Vets and inquire with regard to their fee schedule. You can also ask if they are willing to work with you on a payment plan.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've combined your four recently posted threads regarding Bubbles health issues into this one thread.

In reading through your posts it appears your concerns include:

Droppings
Occasional Wet Sneezes
Not eating as much as before
Length of her nails
Cost of vet visits

You indicated in an earlier post you plan to take Bubbles in for a check up as she's never had one.

I would suggest you take the time to write down all of your concerns with regard to Bubble's health and take that list with you when you visit the Avian Vet. By having everything organized and listed you can go through the list with the vet item by item to ensure all of your questions and concerns are thoroughly addressed. 

The vet will ask questions such as:

Are there other symptoms?
Is she sitting all fluffed up most of the time? 
Is Bubbles active or lethargic? 
Is she playing, eating, and drinking normally? 
Have you changed her food recently?
What type of diet do you feed her?

If you prepare your answers ahead of time, you will have a much more productive experience when you see the vet.

Good luck and please give us an update after her appointment.*


----------



## Smiggle (Aug 3, 2014)

Ok, thank you very much.

I have tried feeding her and she always wants it all. I have had her for 1 year and 2 months now.


----------

